# Making Mono Shrimp eyes



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I usually will make my own shrimp and crab eyes with monofilament using the same method as this guy

http://www.intheriffle.com/fishing-videos/fly-tying-tips-tricks/making-crab-shrimp-eyes/

Are there any other methods out there that you guys use that are quick and easy and maybe even cheaper than using UV resins?


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

If you have a rod or fly turner, you can use 5 minute epoxy. I can get about a dozen per mixing of epoxy. I burn and flatten the end of the mono, sharpie the flattened part black, then add a bead of whatever color i desire, then dip after mixing a batch. Gives you a nice contrast on the eye, and really makes beautiful eyes. I am partial to amber beads, but have also done brown, black, and red beads.

You can also do this without a turner, but cannot do as many as you have to be a little more precise with the epoxy without one.

I have also found that rolling the eye in the batch of epoxy is the easiest and fastest method.

I will try to remember to get some pics next time i make a batch. I only do this for tarpon and permit shrimp flies. Redfish, trout and bonefish just really are not that picky to me, so i almost never put any kind of eyes on flies for them (other than lead or bead chain ones for weight). I also do not put them on any of my permit crab flies, only shrimp.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Post up some pics when you get a chance. For the most part I try to stay away from epoxy if I can mostly bc of the dry time. I'm trying to think of ideas along the lines of using super glue or something to make the bead of the eye and then painting them. But I still need to coat the paint with something to keep it from chipping.

You're right, redfish aren't really picky enough to warrant using eyes. I put them on some of my redfish flies but that's probably more bc I like the way they look more than the fish haha.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

bigfly55 said:


> If you have a rod or fly turner, you can use 5 minute epoxy. I can get about a dozen per mixing of epoxy. I burn and flatten the end of the mono, sharpie the flattened part black, then add a bead of whatever color i desire, then dip after mixing a batch. Gives you a nice contrast on the eye, and really makes beautiful eyes. I am partial to amber beads, but have also done brown, black, and red beads.
> 
> You can also do this without a turner, but cannot do as many as you have to be a little more precise with the epoxy without one.
> 
> ...


i make mine like this but i add a small amount of super when i slide the bead on just to hold before i roll it in epoxy.you can buy beads at any craft store and they are purty cheap.in the long run if you use uv you will use less using a bead.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I like the bead idea. I'm guessing you just get really small beads i.e. ones that ~20lb mono would fit through?


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

Here are some of the pics. Took with the camera on the pooter. Will try and get some better ones if these do not come out too clear. The beads are 11/0 beads from michaels. Think they were like 4$ per tube or so. I don't know how many per container, but it is a load of em for sure. The eyes really stand out in the water, and the dry pics really do no justice to them. I know it is hard to tell, but I did half red and half amber beads. I did this batch with uv resin, and they are ok. Still not sold on it yet vs. epoxy, but we will see after they get some real sunlight on them tmrw. To flatten them, I burn with a lighter then flatten against a metal surface so they do not stick, then hit the flattened part with a sharpie. Stick the bead on, roll in the resin, hit with a uv light and done.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Those look awesome man, thanks for posting up that info. I'm going to have to give that a try. Hopefully I'll be using less resin in the long run that way. I have a cheap UV light I bought off of Amazon for like $8 that I can hit that UV resin with and it firms it up really quick.


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

Did another batch of amber eyes just now, and this shows the black pupil a bit better.


----------

